# my breeding reds



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey guys new to the site just wanted to post a couple pics of my breeding red bellys and they home. 
This is princess my female she is 8.5 inchs
View attachment 113117

This one is Dozer my male he is 9 inchs
View attachment 113115

This one is them to geather
View attachment 113118

This is one i got today they were dancing alittle bit they started makin a nest yesterday so more babys are coming.
View attachment 113119

Last one just a pic of my tank, there home its a 80 gal lots of room for 2 off them.
View attachment 113120

My last batch were in a 30 gal they were all doing good but my tank broke so they died but i will keep you guy updated with pics as soon as the new one arrive.. Dairy


----------



## Tony P (May 15, 2006)

Goodluck with the imminant arrival of your little p,s


----------



## B-rock (Mar 31, 2006)

cool,nice looking reds
Bri


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

Nice looking fish. Not sure how they survive with that NICE looking rack of speakers next to them!! Mine get crazy when I turn up the bass too loud.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

nice reds and good luck with the breeding. Just wondering what size tank do you have ready for the fry?


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

Im useing a 30 gal for the fry


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Great looking pair of red bellies. Did you raise a shoal of them and pick out just 1 breeding pair as they got older to house separate, or did you purchase them as a proven pair?

I'm looking forward to the progress on their next batch of eggs. Do you sell them to the local fish store? You could raise some fry (or just 1), and turn in the pictures of their growth to the board, and you will get a breeding award to put in your signature if you'd like.








~Taylor~


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> Great looking pair of red bellies. *Did you raise a shoal of them and pick out just 1 breeding pair as they got older to house separate, or did you purchase them as a proven pair?*
> 
> I'm looking forward to the progress on their next batch of eggs. Do you sell them to the local fish store? You could raise some fry (or just 1), and turn in the pictures of their growth to the board, and you will get a breeding award to put in your signature if you'd like.
> 
> ...


Id like to know if that too.

Good luck man...lets see some eggs!


----------



## WillieWonka1 (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

well i actually started with 5 all about the same size within a week my pair eat the others :s but yeah the petland over here wants to buy some but besides that my plans are to make a 300-400 gal tank in my garage but not to shure yet.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

K guys well they are right black right now and there workin on the nest. and i havent bought a new tank since the last one broke i dont have the money right now eather so if some one in winnipeg wants some fry to take care of can have them when there ready or if some one has a tank they would trade for a couple babys when there alittle older let me know id rather give them to some one that wants to start up a collection.


----------



## awfraser (May 13, 2006)

i hope someday to breed some like that....lucky guy


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

also taylor they all came from diffrent pet stores it waz hard to find them this size so they wernt a proven pair lol but they seem to be in love.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

have the day off work so just been watchin them and took a couple pictures just them waitin around the nest and if you guys are right and the male blows the nest and gaurds it then all along my smaller guy is the male... let me know if thats right?
View attachment 113211
View attachment 113213
View attachment 113214


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

good luck


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

welcome









yeah your correct, the smaller one guarding will be the male

good luck

keep us posted


----------

